# How to get into training?



## mezzio (Jul 28, 2010)

I've attended my first training session with the puppies, and had a blast. They're picking up on their obedience really quick, and even following a short trail (about 5-10 feet). They're still WAY to young to start any type of bite work, but if they keep going at the rate they are, they'll be putting most of the dogs coming out of these obedience only classes to shame.

I'll be going to weekly training session at Haus Kuhn Kennels in IL, Adam is an awesome guy, and it doesn't seem daunting like attending basic obedience classes at places like petco, it's a lot of fun. There's the obvious meet and greet in the morning, but after that, we jump right in to work. It was awesome seeing so many generations of his bloodline at work too.

I'm curious though, I want to get into training... Is there any sort of certification or anything needed to become a trainer? My girlfriend thinks I'm nuts... but I really wanna wear the bite suit, lol, don't ask me why, but I do. I don't think I really want to open my own kennel, but it would be cool if some day I could open my own training facility


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Start going to the club and watch, learn and listen.
To be a trainer you have to have experience. Training your own dogs to titles is a way to gain that experience.

I'm sure the TD and helpers in the club would love to mentor you as far as PP or helperwork. You could attend seminars and get certification thru those~affiliated with the USA or WDA. Clubs never have enough experienced helpers so those that have interest are usually embraced!!
To open your own training facility with personal protection or bitework involved is not something you can do in a short period of time. That is hands on for many years before you gain the reputation that others will want to come & train under you.


----------



## mezzio (Jul 28, 2010)

im in no position to even think of opening a facility now... but I'm not to terribly old yet, and it may be something i would consider in maybe 10-15 years or so.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Learn, learn, learn. Probably in the meantime you will discover that it is much more complicated and there is much more involved than you think now. Now focus in to have fun, to enjoy your pups and in the process, to be useful for other club members.

If after all you have to go through from here to 10 years ahead you still stick with your dream, then you are determined enough to start thinking in opening a facility.


----------



## mezzio (Jul 28, 2010)

Ive been training dogs in obedience and "tricks" since i was about 8 years old or so. I've always loved doing it, but ever since I could remember I've always wanted to do more. With my boxer I'm working toward his therapy certification (people say it'll be hard because of the breed, but I'm always up for a challenge and proving people wrong). Protection work has interested me for years, ive just never had a dog worthy of training in protection work until now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm working towards training as a profession as well. I'm only 18 now, but have already trained for multiple rescues and am beginning to teach classes this fall for a dog park. My GSD will start getting titles this next spring, his CGC this fall, and his therapy certification this fall. 

Basically, whatever you want to teach you need to preach. Get your own dog titled in all that you want to do, volunteer with some shelters or rescues for the references, and email trainers you admire and ask about assisting them for a while. 

On top of that, read a lot. The APDT references are great books. I have one. Nicole Wild's books are very good too.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Jane. Find a good Schutzhund or PSA or ring club (depends on what you want to do), go, and learn, learn, learn. There is A LOT to learn! An unbelievable amount actually ...


----------

